# تشغيل الستيبر موتور



## ADNAN_23 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
ربما تكون هذه اول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى العظيم وسوف لن تكون الأخيرة بإذن المولى.

سؤال يا أحبتي هو:
أريد تشغيل ستيبر موتور ذو 6 وايرس ولكن لا اعلم ما يحتاجه أقصد لا أعلم كيف تكون السيركت
علما بأنني أريد تشغيله من ميكروكنترولر بحيث تعطيه (square signals) لكي يشتغل في اتجاه معين وبعدها أيضا(square signals) ليتحرك في الاتجاه المعاكس
اتمنى ان تكون مشكلتي وضحت لديكم..
انتظر ردودكم
ملاحظة: لا توجد عندي مشكلة في انتاج signals فقد برمجت الميكروكنترولر وإنما مشكلتي مع الستيبر موتور فقط لأنني اول مره اتعامل معه.

شكرا*


----------



## ADNAN_23 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

ألا من جيب؟؟


----------



## ADNAN_23 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

:87:ألا من جيب؟؟


----------



## ADNAN_23 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

على كل استطعت تشغيل الستيبر موتور اليوم ولله الحمد وذلك باستخدام درايفر من نوع L298n وتحرك الموتور بالشكل المطلوب
بقي عندي مشكلة..وهي كيف استطيع معرفة مقدار الحركة الخطية التي يتحركها الموتور لكل بلس أو عندما يدور دورة كاملة كم مقدار الحركة الخطية التي يقطعها؟؟
علما بأن الموتور الذي استخدمه يتحرك مقدار 7.5 درجة لكل بلس...
ما اقصده هو ولكن اذا حولت هذه الدورة الواحدة إلى حركة خطية مثل يرفع الموتور شي ما....فكم ستكون مقدار هذه الحركة ب(cm)؟؟
أتمنى ان تفيدوني ولكم جزيل الشكر وعظيم الاجر..


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (12 نوفمبر 2009)

اخى هذه مشكلة ميكانيكية بحته لأنك تحتاج التحويل من حركة دورانية إلى حركة خطية إما عن طريق جريدة مسننه و ترس أو بكرة بسلسلة
وحسب القطر تكون المسافة لأن الحركة الخطية تعتمد على محيط الدائرة الذى = 2 * ط * نق = 3.14 × قطر البكرة


----------



## mnci (13 نوفمبر 2009)

_http://www.link512.com/pdf/search.php?search=steeper+motors_


----------



## جريح العراق (7 مارس 2011)

اخي ياريت تضع المشروع في النتدى لانني بحاجة اليه


----------



## abuhajer06 (2 يونيو 2011)

كل الدوائر مثل التروس والبكرات والدوائر غير المكتملة (المنحنيات) عندما تتعلق بالمسافة (المحيط) نجد نسبة المحيط إلى القطر وهو الرمز (باي) ويأخذ القيمة (22/7) أو (3.14).


----------

